
The Jelly Bean Rule - linuxasheviller
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jelly_bean_rule
======
aesthesia
This is a weird rule. Why those six nutrients? Was it just meant to catch a
large number of junk foods without having to name them explicitly?

